# After Effects: Trapcode 3D-Stroke, Particular in Pre-Comp nicht mehr 3D



## unomuse (26. Februar 2010)

Hejhej,

wundere mich sehr darüber, dass Google mir keine Antwort auf folgendes Problem liefert:

Wenn ich in AE in der bspw. "Komp1" eine 3D-Stroke- oder Particular- Animation anlege, dann kann ich ja in dieser Komposition wild mit der Kamera umherfliegen und alles wirbelt so furchtbar schön in 3 Dimensionen herum. Genauso wie die anderen 3D-Ebenen in dieser Komposition.

"Komp1" befindet sich nun in "Komp2" und in "Komp2" befindet sich ebenfalls eine Kamera.

Nun drücke ich dieses *SternchenIcon (wie auch immer das heißt; Hindurchwirken oder Transformationen falten oder wie oder was?)
und bewege die Kamera.

• Schön: Die 3D-Ebenen in "Komp1" bewegen sich nun auch in "Komp2" wie gewünscht.
• Unschön: Trapcode Particular und 3D-Stroke rühren sich kein Stück.

Ich möchte aber alles "schön" haben ... man verhelfe mir zur Schönheit meiner Animation. Merci.

Cheers!


Edit:
Also ich glaube, das ist recht aussichtlos. Die beiden PlugIns können das einfach nicht!
Aber vielleicht gibt's irgendeinen Trick. Das man bspw. die Cams Kompübergreifend mit Expression verknüpfen kann oder so. Geht das?

Cheers!


----------



## Asta (1. März 2010)

Hi

Das Problem ist, dass durch das Precompen du ja ene Komposition erstellst, die ein 2D-Objekt ist. Man kann es so vergleichen: Wenn du die beiden Effekte precompst erstellst du quasi eine Leinwand, die dann in deinem neuen 3D-Raum steht. Das auf dieser Leinwand gezeigte Bild ist aber nur noch 2D. Leider. 3D-Stroke und Particular können nur mit der Kamera interagieren, wenn diese in der selben komposition liegt, da eine Unterkomposition ja selbst entweder ein 3D-Objekt wird, wenn das sternchen angeklick wird, oder aber ein reines 2D-Bild ist, wenn das Sternchen nicht angeklickt wird. Da haben schon viele mit zu kämpfen gehabt.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## unomuse (11. März 2010)

Schon klar! Ich hab alles mit Expressions verknüpft, geht wunderbar!


----------



## AbramsSammy (14. Februar 2011)

Wie lauten denn die Expressions, mit denen so etwas funktioniert?


----------

